# HDMI resolution problems



## trutlze (Apr 11, 2011)

I've some problems using the *HDMI*-Port of this laptop running
*ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470*: When I start the laptop everything is printed to the HDMI-Port, everything works fine so far. But when I type startx the xserver starts up and prints an image that is bigger than the monitor although the resolution of *1920x1080* is right. When I stop xserver text on console is partial *out of range*.

I'm running

FreeBSD 8.2 with a custom kernel and the following packages (of interest):

xorg-server-1.7.7_1,1
xf86-video-ati-6.14.1_1
xinit-1.2.0_1
xrandr-1.3.4
libXrandr-1.3.0
fluxbox-1.3.1



I'm using an .xinitrc file:


```
xrandr --output HDMI-0 --primary --auto 
xrandr --output LVDS --off
fluxbox
```

xrandr shows the following:

```
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 1920 x 1920
LVDS connected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
   1366x768       60.0 +
   1280x720       59.9  
   1152x768       59.8  
   1024x768       60.0     59.9  
   800x600        60.3     59.9  
   640x480        59.9     59.4  
   512x384       120.0  
   400x300       120.6  
   320x240       120.1  
HDMI-0 connected 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 160mm x 90mm
   1920x1080      60.0*+
   1600x1200      60.0  
   1680x1050      59.9  
   1280x1024      60.0  
   1440x900       59.9  
   1280x960       60.0  
   1280x800       59.9  
   1280x720       60.0  
   1024x768       60.0  
   800x600        60.3     56.2
   640x480        59.9  
VGA-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
```

I'm not using xorg.conf .

Can you help me with this issue?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 12, 2011)

Check the monitor menus for an overscan option.


----------



## trutlze (Apr 12, 2011)

checked that already, but there is no option...


----------



## adamk (Apr 12, 2011)

You should be able to enable/disable overscan in the driver via xrandr.  At least I know that's possible on linux.  What's the output of [cmd=""]xrandr --props[/cmd]


----------



## trutlze (Apr 12, 2011)

I think I know somehow what's the problem but nevertheless I don't know how to solve it.

When I activate both the laptop screen and the HDMI-Port and I mirror them then the upper left corner of the laptop screen is out of range of the screen connected to the HDMI-Port. It differs one to two centimeters. I need to tell the xserver that the corner of the laptop screen should be the corner of the other screen, but how can I do it?


----------



## trutlze (Apr 12, 2011)

here's *xrandr --props*


```
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 1920 x 1920
LVDS connected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
        scaler: full
   1366x768       60.0 +
   1280x720       59.9  
   1152x768       59.8  
   1024x768       60.0     59.9  
   800x600        60.3     59.9  
   640x480        59.9     59.4  
   512x384       120.0  
   400x300       120.6  
   320x240       120.1  
HDMI-0 connected 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 160mm x 90mm
        EDID:
                00ffffffffffff004c2dcd053432524c
                04140103801009782a6041a6564a9c25
                125054230800a9408180814081009500
                b30001010101023a801871382d40582c
                4500a05a0000001e011d007251d01e20
                6e285500a05a0000001e000000fd0032
                3c1e5111000a202020202020000000fc
                0053796e634d61737465720a2020019d
                02031cf14890041f0514130312230907
                078301000066030c00100080011d80d0
                721c1620102c2580a05a0000009e011d
                8018711c1620582c2500a05a0000009e
                011d00bc52d01e20b8285540a05a0000
                001e8c0ad090204031200c405500a05a
                000000188c0ad08a20e02d10103e9600
                a05a0000001800000000000000000046
        scaler: off
        coherent_mode: 1 (0x00000001)   range:  (0,1)
   1920x1080      60.0*+
   1600x1200      60.0  
   1680x1050      59.9  
   1280x1024      60.0  
   1440x900       59.9  
   1280x960       60.0  
   1280x800       59.9  
   1280x720       60.0  
   1024x768       60.0  
   800x600        60.3     56.2  
   640x480        59.9  
VGA-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
        load_detection: 1 (0x00000001)  range:  (0,1)
```


----------



## trutlze (Apr 12, 2011)

oh my ... I'm sorry guys :r
It was the screen. You can choose between two modes AV and PC. In PC-mode everything looks fine!!!

Thank's a lot!


----------

